# Poison Ivy on my eyelid



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

I debated posting this in the injury forum but its not really an injury

Anyways I have a product called Zanfel that works great but it says not to use near eyes....have any of yall experienced this and if so what worked for you? 

Besides drinking beer to numb the itching?


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Anytime I've gotten poison ivy on my face, I've gone to the doctor, and a couple times it was bad enough that he gave me a steroid shot. I would do that, on your eyelid doesn't sound good.


----------



## spec306 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yup...........get to the Doc ASAP. A shot or a pill will clear you right up and save you weeks of oozing, crusting, painful blisters on your eyes. Some Doc's still use Prednisone....doesn't work well for me and takes too long (but faster than letting it run its' course); unfortunately, I can't think if the newer meds they prescribe.


----------



## General Hickey (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, at least you didn't wipe your a** with it.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

I had the same thing awhile back. I went to the doctor, and he prescribed me some steroids. It cleared up in 3 days.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

pics or fail


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I have had it in some very sensitive areas before, probably best to see a doctor.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

spec306 said:


> Yup...........get to the Doc ASAP.


You know maybe you Yanks should really consider Obama-Jesus's health care reform!

He's on TV tonight.

You could all head off to the doc. straight away instead of having to come to mtbr to ask whether it's a good idea!

It's funny, we have it up here in Canada (home of the communists) and the country's been working fine for the 60 years healthcare has been nationalized.

Honest to god, you get sick down there and you're basically [email protected]#%%^ed!

And you're the richest nation on the planet!

Drew


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

dru said:


> You know maybe you Yanks should really consider Obama-Jesus's health care reform!
> 
> He's on TV tonight.
> 
> ...


I would rather die of poison ivy on my brain than succumb to that socialist BS

It has not been "working fine" in Canada. People are denied treatment all the time. Waits are terrible.

If I wanted to go to the doctor, I would. i have health insurance that costs a whopping $101 a month.

Or I could go to the ER, and they will bill you and you pay on installment plan.


----------



## General Hickey (Jan 6, 2008)

Camshaft213 said:


> I would rather die of poison ivy on my brain than succumb to that socialist BS
> 
> It has not been "working fine" in Canada. People are denied treatment all the time. Waits are terrible.
> 
> ...


"Socialist" has apparently replaced "communist" as this generations fear-mongering term.

Tool.


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

General Hickey said:


> "Socialist" has apparently replaced "communist" as this generations fear-mongering term.
> 
> Tool.


You're the tool if you're trying to deny that the current administration has a socialist agenda.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Camshaft213 said:


> I would rather die of poison ivy on my brain than succumb to that socialist BS
> 
> It has not been "working fine" in Canada. People are denied treatment all the time. Waits are terrible.
> 
> ...


Hmm waiting for health care... I waited for my insurance to preauthorize treatment for an injury they would eventually deny because it was incurred in a "high risk activity" - found out they don't cover "extreme" sports, like mountain biking.

So it's not "working fine" here either. I don't claim to know what the best solution to the problem is, but what we have now isn't working, so we need to stop doing more of the same thing.

Don't believe the BS about our neighbors up North when the studies are funded by the special interest groups complaining about it. From my Canadian friends, their system is not perfect, and many carry supplemental insurance. But any waiting isn't more than waiting around on insurance companies, and the healthcare costs per citizen are still lower than the States.


----------



## General Hickey (Jan 6, 2008)

Camshaft213 said:


> You're the tool if you're trying to deny that the current administration has a socialist agenda.


I'm not, I just don't let conservative talking points and pundits scare me into thinking it's a bad thing.

If you think Obama is popping our socialist cherry, you should retake your high school american government class. Oh, yeah, public schools? Government funded and operated, just like in socialism. Social security, medicare, medicaid, the post office, police, fire-fighters, etc. All government-run organizations to better serve the public. This country is, by definition, capitalist with socialist elements. I have buddies in Alaska, who get a check from the government every year which numbers in the thousands, a kick-back from oil companies. Government redistribution of profits among its population? That's the kind of socialism that would keep Palin up at night, yet it happens blatently in her own state. The roads you drive on? Paid for by everyone, for the use of everyone, maintained by the government.

Now, the health plan. Obama isn't taking over insurance companies, isn't taking over pharmaceutical companies, isn't taking over hospitals. The only socialist part is that you can now recieve insurance from the government _if you so choose,_ with the cost being paid for by those in this country who are already very well off.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Camshaft213 said:


> It has not been "working fine" in Canada. People are denied treatment all the time. Waits are terrible.
> 
> If I wanted to go to the doctor, I would. i have health insurance that costs a whopping $101 a month.
> 
> Or I could go to the ER, and they will bill you and you pay on installment plan.


You obviously don't live here.....

I have never met anyone in my life who was 'denied treatment'.

There are huge wait times for stuff, but it's free.

For instance, going to emergency means waiting 10 hours to see a doc.

More importantly, I've had two knee surgeries, and my daughter was diagnosed with a cyst in her brain. Our medical costs were exactly zero. I'd guess down there it would be $100,000 easily if you were unlucky enough to not have coverage.

In your country if you're seriously sick bankruptcy is a likelihood.

You would never see any 'help shiggy with his bills' threads up here.

You have 50 million without insurance and you think your system is good?

Your drugs cost twice as much as mine, go figure.

Obama is suggesting some good stuff. The rest of the developed world's on board, and we haven't fallen to communism (yet).

The world loves Obama, why don't you?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Camshaft213 said:


> I debated posting this in the injury forum but its not really an injury
> 
> Anyways I have a product called Zanfel that works great but it says not to use near eyes....have any of yall experienced this and if so what worked for you?
> 
> Besides drinking beer to numb the itching?


If it's itching already, it's absorbed into your skin, and the only way to treat it is internally. Zanfel (which has recently been proven to do very little) only works at breaking down the oils before they're absorbed into your skin. Once the oils get there, they are there until they break down due to your body. They can't be "washed out", much the same way that a bad oil stain in a peice of clothing can't be washed out, at least without disintigrating the cloth/skin.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

dru said:


> For instance, going to emergency means waiting 10 hours to see a doc.


Adding to this:

In a major trauma center in my city, I have seen people wait longer than this in the ER. Some reported 12-14 hours in the waiting room. Others have been held in the ER for days while waiting for a bed in the hospital. This isn't the norm, but it isn't uncommon either. I couldn't tell you how many times I've brought people into the ER and transferred them to another cot in the hallway because there is no room. There's 5 hospitals, with 2 trauma centers in my city as well.

I recently read a study in a journal about a 10 minute period in Toronto where there were no available ambulances to take a 911 call. More importantly, according to the study, this had happened 3-4 times in the last month! City officials were scrambling to provide better ambulance service, so people are guaranteed rigs are available whenever they call 911.

Here's the astonishing part, in most major cities in the US, this is an everyday occurrence and is not a cause for alarm. The next closest unit is called, even if it's 40 minutes away. There's little movement to improve this. How many people say they want 24/7 EMS / Police / Fire services but are unwilling to pay for them. Why are so many cities laying off our cops and firefighters?

With problems we have with medicare reimbursement, I'm not fully convinced a single payer system is the answer. There's too many issues that need to be addressed. We do have some of the most advanced healthcare options in the world, they're just not available to everybody. I don't know the answers, but this problem needs to be discussed. I'm very glad that our President is taking steps to get the ball rolling on repairing it.


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

dru said:


> The world loves Obama, why don't you?


Because he's destroying my Country.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Camshaft213 said:


> Because he's destroying my Country.


"Our country", not just your country. I would disagree, it'll take a while, but he's absolutely on the right path.

PS - You don't have to capitalize "country".


----------



## noodletips (Dec 8, 2008)

The _only_ effective treatment for this type of contact dermatitis is corticosteroids (shot or pills). If you won't/can't go to the doctor, you can use cortisone cream on your eyelid for some relief (not in your eye though), and take benadryl at bedtime.

The rash will eventually clear up if untreated. It behaves like a chemical "burn" and takes 2-3 weeks to run it's course. It'll be a pretty miserable 2-3 weeks..

The pills are just as quick & effective as the shot - sometimes quicker as there can be a delay in absorption of the injected med. If you have needle phobia, ask for the pills. I've prescribed them for years to great effect.

jeff


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

They do make a topical cream as well that includes the steroid mometasone. I have had good luck with that. After exposure it is best to wash the area VERY well with some sort of degreasing soap. You can also buy Tecnu which is a small lotion that you bathe with and works very well. After exposure you need to get as much of that oil off as possible or it will spread which totally sucks.


----------



## eigel (May 8, 2009)

*Tea Tree Oil*

So I have had multiple poison oak contact in the last year. I tried all the stuff at walgreens whole foods and CVS. A Native American Indian friend of mine suggested tea tree oil and all I can say is that is it the best thing ever. Smelly but pure relief.

My hit with Poison oak was an over the handlebars on to a rock field and poison oak grove!! It sucked #$ss. Massive leathery oozing welts. absolutely disgusting. Tea Tree did the trick.

Have it again and using it again.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Tea Tree Oil*

Tea Tree Oil does to a great job of drying up poison oak. I would be careful putting it on your eye lids though. It will burn your eyes.


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow, that has to SUCK! I had a case of poison ivy last summer... not fun!


----------



## Manmountain Dense (Feb 28, 2007)

emtnate said:


> Hmm waiting for health care... I waited for my insurance to preauthorize treatment for an injury they would eventually deny because it was incurred in a "high risk activity" - found out they don't cover "extreme" sports, like mountain biking.
> 
> So it's not "working fine" here either. I don't claim to know what the best solution to the problem is, but what we have now isn't working, so we need to stop doing more of the same thing.


Yes, by all means, let's stop doing more of the same thing, e.g. enjoying the best quality of health care ever achieved in the history of mankind, in spite of our system's flaws.

If you're upset about insurance companies rationing coverage, at least you have the option of going to another insurance company. Where are you going to turn once all the private insurers are driven out of business, and the all-knowing-most-merciful "single payer" Federal Government decides they're not going to pay for your mountain bike injuries?

Canada?

India?

Or maybe you'll just be given a pill, like Obama suggested. Yeah. That's just brilliant.

We're doomed.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

dru said:


> You know maybe you Yanks should really consider Obama-Jesus's health care reform!
> 
> He's on TV tonight.
> 
> ...


You speak the truth.Last time I got ripped open my riding partner fixed me up.He almost irrigated the wound with boiling water by accident.Effed up country.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Can you comprehend the waiting rooms if it really does go to the Socialist system? I'm voting R in November. I'm guessing this system will never make it. We have a choice in November. Lets all kik some @$$. Obama is a major league pile. JMO


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

jimbowho said:


> Can you comprehend the waiting rooms if it really does go to the Socialist system? I'm voting R in November. I'm guessing this system will never make it. We have a choice in November. Lets all kik some @$$. Obama is a major league pile. JMO


Yeah, there's no wait in waiting rooms these days. 

And no, the new system does not mean that there will be inherently a longer wait.

And how many people want the government to step in and excuse their debt, or lower their mortgages, or at least heavily regulate them? Don't be a hypocrite.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Jayhem! Did you call me a Hypocrite? Tell me "US" How your beloved system is a good way of life! I would like nothing better than a system that takes care of every human on the planet. But I can't stomach paying for millions of people that expect us to pay for them. What would you suggest? How can we afford those that are bilking the system and laughing in our faces. Tomorrow I must get up at 3:45 and work hard. Get home about 4-ish. When the laugh in our face people get up when they want! I feel violated.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Don't forget...there are some of us that work our asses off and still don't get offered coverage at our job and can't afford coverage elsewhere. My job is to protect your ass and nobody is protecting mine...that makes me feel good.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

jimbowho said:


> But I can't stomach paying for millions of people that expect us to pay for them.


That's the whole premise of Insurance. You pay a certain amount, in fact EVERYONE pays a certain amount, because not EVERYONE will need it to the full extent. You ALREADY pay intosuch a system, in the form of your health insurance, and your state and local taxes.

You should STOP your insurance RIGHT AWAY! Also, you'll need to go live on an island to avoid paying for people that have to be "paid for", because emergency service is already provided to those in need, it's the law.

You pay for millions of drivers that expect you to pay for them and the wrecks they cause.

You pay for millions of people who may need to get their house rebuilt due to a natural disaster.

You pay for millions of people who may die early from unexpected causes.

They make plans for people like you that DO NOT want to pay for other people. They are called health-savings plans. You save a little money each month, put it into an account, and you use that account to pay your health bills.

Seriously? I'm convinced this issue is just a way for certain people to direct hate at our President for no logical reason. Getting all riled up as a "teabag protester" or whatever, but without any thought. Hey, ever think about the SPIRALING costs of health-care? Lots of employers back this plan because it at least puts the government in charge of such things, rather than allowing the insurance companies to increase premiums straospherically (well in excess of inflation) each year.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm self employed! I pay my own way you bleeding heart liberals.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

jimbowho said:


> I'm self employed! I pay my own way you bleeding heart liberals.


So you do not use insurance?


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Kieser. I'm a traditional guy! Love my country, and sick of what's happening to it. This conversation is over.


----------

